# Gli altri arco - anyone know what this means?



## RiffWraith (Dec 14, 2013)

Did a search, but came up empty.

I see a* gli altri arco *marking on some JW sheet music. I know what arco is, but am wondering what the entire phrase means. It's atop bass staff, and under the staff, it says "one player pizz".

Ideas?


----------



## dgburns (Dec 14, 2013)

it means "the others arco" in italian


----------



## dgburns (Dec 14, 2013)

maybe more precisely,what the non soli players will play. also you can use "cogli altri" to denote the return of the soli/solo players back into the fold of the more mundane parts afterwards.


----------



## KEnK (Dec 14, 2013)

Been wondering lately about split divisi articulations.
Specifically pizz and marcato.
Thought it might be sample lib naivete- cause I've not seen that in any classical lit.
(I have and do read a lot of scores)

But there you have it in a JW score!
Case closed...

k


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 14, 2013)

dgburns @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> it means "the others arco" in italian





dgburns @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> maybe more precisely,what the non soli players will play. also you can use "cogli altri" to denote the return of the soli/solo players back into the fold of the more mundane parts afterwards.



I take it 'Soli' means solo? So what does "the others arco" mean - or should I say, how does it translate to sheet music?


----------



## pkm (Dec 14, 2013)

RiffWraith @ Sat Dec 14 said:


> dgburns @ Sun Dec 15 said:
> 
> 
> > it means "the others arco" in italian
> ...



One player plays pizz, the others play arco.

Soli is the plural of "solo". Sounds like an oxymoron, but it can refer to multiple players playing a solo/lead line.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 15, 2013)

pkm @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> One player plays pizz, the others play arco.



Ah.



pkm @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> Soli is the plural of "solo".



So, why not just call it "Solis"? :lol:


----------



## Atomboy (Jul 29, 2017)

Anakin's Theme


----------

